# Cut paw pad; lots of licking what do I do?!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Tucker. Wish I had some advice for you but I've been extremely lucky so far and my boys have never had a cut pad. This amazes me because of the amount of broken glass they run across on every trip to the beaches we go to. Hope you find something easier than a cone of shame.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Your boys have probably developed some pretty tough pads  Tucker doesnt do a lot of vigorous running, aside from fetch in the back yard on the lawn. I might just have to cave and go for the cone.. until it starts to heal anyway!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Try searching "cut pads" I remember seeing threads in the past.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh good idea, thank you! I always forget that tool


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, you tried, what I have had good success with in the past. I always had good luck with putting some ointment on a gauze pad, and then wrapping up the foot. I then put a sock on it with gray tape around the top of the sock. After a little bit, they realized it actually felt better not to have the air and moisture from licking the cut. Maybe put on 2 socks and spray some apple bitter on the outside sock? Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

You may want to make sure he did not get a puncture with something left inside the wound....

Hope he heals up quickly!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope it just a minor cut. If so in the past I have cleaned and flushed it out, dried it, then applied this:

Sulfodene® Remedy Products - Sulfodene® Brand 3-Way Ointment for Dogs

It works very well, helps with the irritation/pain too which will keep him from bothering it. There is a "where to buy" in the above page link.

I usually use Vetwrap, but there is a similar product at CVS pharmacy called self-adherent gentle wrap. Works just as well IMO.

Hope Tucker is better very soon, if not see a vet.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My former vet recommended Sulfodene and it works very well. My little spaniel has sensitive skin and flea allergy--she'd chew on herself until the hair fell out and her skin would get irritated. The sulfodene helped a lot. I purchased it at Petco or Petsmart, in the medications aisle. I suspect it tastes worse than the Bitter Yuck!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you sure there isn't something up in the area--such as a tiny shard of glass or a pebble? 

We also buy our "vet wrap" from the drugstore since it's used on humans too!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I will run to Petco tomorrow and grab some of that! Thanks everyone. I'll also inspect it a little closer to make sure theres nothing stuck in there. We successfully got a sock on him and he is handling it well. I cleaned it out yesterday before I got the sock on with some peroxide which seemed to bother him a little bit, but hes not trying to lick or chew it anymore which is good. I am trying to keep it as dry as I can, after reading some past threads as Oaklys Dad suggested. He is still limping a little, but that could be because hes not used to having a sock on his foot! If it doesnt seem to be better tomorrow I will see the vet. I had to snap a pic of him earlier today, he was so miserable with that sock on!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This is what I do...

Flush / Rinse with epsom salt and water. This part gets messy, but will dislodge anything that may be in the cut. Clean with bedadine (sp?) and bandage. I rinse at least once a day and clean 2-3 times per day.

Good luck! Paws heal pretty quick in my experience.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

sammydog said:


> This is what I do...
> 
> Flush / Rinse with epsom salt and water. This part gets messy, but will dislodge anything that may be in the cut. Clean with bedadine (sp?) and bandage. I rinse at least once a day and clean 2-3 times per day.
> 
> Good luck! Paws heal pretty quick in my experience.


Thanks sammydog! I will definitely try that tomorrow. Does it hurt them at all?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

My dogs have never been bothered by any of the above.

I mix the epsom salt and water in a big bowl and have a few towels handy. My dogs are used to having their paws rinsed this way from having muddy paws cleaned, so they are pretty good about it.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok so we cleaned it out with the epsom soak he did so great. Its already healing I am so shocked, you guys were right! No limping today too which is awesome. Still gonna lay low; no fetch and no walks until its totally healed. As of right now tho he seems to be healing up perfectly.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wonderful news!!


----------

